# Road over Pyrenees between Pau and Huesca



## centrefire (Apr 23, 2007)

Hi Folks
Heading to France and Spain for a month early June, arriving Cherbourg on 10/6/13. My question is did any of you fellow campers ever cross the Pyrenees between Pau France and Huesca Spain. My final destination is Salou just below Barcelona and looking at the map that seems to be the shortest route. Would it be a hassle to cross such a steep mountain range or should I go Toulouse Perpignan and down the coast. All advice greatly appreciated.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

It's a lovely drive and the roads are fine if a little narrow and steep in places. My favourite route, Alan.


----------



## lucybabe (Mar 9, 2012)

Hi,
Does that route depend on what type and weight of vehicle you are in.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

The whole area is lovely. I have also tried the route passing through 
Vielha which was not too steep although occasionally not wide.
For speed I tend to use the route from Irun (not San Sebastian) to Pamplona, which is a good fast road, mostly dual carriageway with outstanding scenery.

Alan


----------



## seanoo (Mar 31, 2007)

hi centrefire, you could come down the west coast of france (rennes ,nantes , poitiers, bordeaux then come off the A63 to mont de marsan , orthez, oleron st marie , somport tunnel then huesca . i have used this route coming back from spain this last weekend , stunning scenery and very easy and no tolls . i like to drive on sat/sun as the trucks are much less especially on sunday . all the best sean


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

We tried going via Andorra, it looks much shorter on the map, but is quite a longwinded slow route.We now use the Tolouse and down the east side to Salou.We stopped at Cumbrills Park and also the site next to it.which is a lot cheaper.We also have used the route vis Calais Bordeaux and cut aross via saragossa, but although beautiful in its own way rather barren. Might try it again via Madrid next.

cabby


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

lucybabe said:


> Hi,
> Does that route depend on what type and weight of vehicle you are in.


No. You will see trucks on it too, mainly tippers etc. working locally.

Pau is a great overnight spot, up at the Ski Centre.

Then there is this Hotel/Pub/Restaurant just into Spain: http://www.trescaminos.com/restaurante.html you will be welcome to stay a night in their car park if you eat in the bar. It's not as grand as the web site makes it look. The bar is full of locals in the evenings and is my kind of fun.

There are also many Discovery Espana sites in the area, also well worth the visit: http://www.espana-discovery.es/en

Alan.

Edit: Pau may not be for everybody, it's wild, remote and there are often no other vans there when we stay. I love it.


----------



## centrefire (Apr 23, 2007)

Some brillant hands on experience there, I will have another look at the map and decide which of the mountain passes to take. There will be three Paddy's on tour so the craic should be good.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I am a Paddy too. You will like the Pub I linked to I think, Alan.


----------



## centrefire (Apr 23, 2007)

Alan , we'll leave a Pint for you.
Brendan


----------



## colonel (Oct 11, 2008)

Have used the route up from Pau and crossing using the Somport tunnel. I do not recommend using the campsite in Huesca tho' really awful place in the middle of a street market. 

Enjoy your trip


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

We traveled Huesca - Pau early last June.

We took the more direct A136/D934 which was really spectacular. However if I was traveling Southbound I would probable opt for the Somport Tunnel route.
Some sections of the D934 are very steep, quite narrow, with quite a few hairpin bends as you head North after entering France.

If you do opt for the D934/A136 route, Laruns on the D934 has an excellent Aire right in the center of the town.

Have you considered the more Easterly route Montrejeau - LLeida (N125 France/ N230 Spain), it's an excellent route with a lovely Aire at Bagnères-de-Luchon which is just a short detour off the route.
From Bagnères-de-Luchon do not be tempted to use the D618a/N141 to access the N230, I was advised by locals it is only suitable for cars.


----------



## taffman (Jun 15, 2008)

Don't use the tunnel. Treat yourself to a trip over the top. A few hairpins but nothing too drastic. 

Then drop down into Canfranc and see the massive railways station built for the king of Spain. Used once. Very impressive even if you are not a train spotter. You can park right outside it.


----------



## centrefire (Apr 23, 2007)

There is alot of information in your posts and we need to study same before we decide, we will be driving 3-3.5 t campers and I am wondering are there any low bridges and weight restrictions to be alert for.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

centrefire said:


> There is alot of information in your posts and we need to study same before we decide, we will be driving 3-3.5 t campers and I am wondering are there any low bridges and weight restrictions to be alert for.


Don't worry about it centrefire, just go and enjoy. Spanish roads are certainly better than here in the UK. Bridge and weight restrictions are well marked.
I hauled a 4.2 metre high trailer all over Spain and had no problems.
You could buy a good map, showing bridge heights


----------

